# More for El Guapo Fans



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the gorgeous Jonas costumed for his appeaances as Siegmund in the Met's new production of "Die Walküre."










And here is the link to the ABC feature story that the photo accompanies:

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/e...enor-stars-in-Die-Walkuere-at-Met-1337413.php

Enjoy!


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, can't wait to see him on May 14 - in Met broadcast!


----------

